# How to deal with a budgie that has potentially been traumatized.



## Phia (May 31, 2018)

Hello everyone. A couple months back I gave my budgie Edwin to a friend to babysit while I visited some family. That friend accidentally lost him 😞 I was devastated. Out of guilt that friend got me a new budgie (against my wishes, I wasn’t ready for a new bird). I had purchased Edwin from a family owned bird shop that has a wonderful reputation and takes amazing care of their babies. My friend purchased my new bird Vincent from petco, which does not have a great reputation with live animals at all. Vincent is terrified of light, and gets easily spooked with physical contact. He is mostly quiet but occasionally screams. I am worried that he was possibly traumatized at petco. He is still only a baby and I have been moving very slow with him trying to earn his trust but I would love if anyone can give me some advice who’s experienced this before


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

While you’re right that the big box stores are not the best place to buy animals, rest assured that Vincent will be just fine once he settles in. He is a wild bird, and with some time and consistency, he’ll come around. Some budgies are more interested in bonding with a human than others. It has nothing to do with where they came from. Typically, once a budgie is mature, they do not like to be cuddled. The ones you see and hear of who do are an exception. 

We recommend for the first couple weeks to limit trying to push yourself onto a new bird. He needs to adjust to completely new surroundings and environment. He needs to be able to observe. Talk softly to him and give him attention in the room, but don’t try to handle him yet. He’s not ready. A cloth on the cage covering a couple sides and the top will help Vincent to feel more secure as he adjusts to his new home. 

Don’t try to just touch him, it will take baby steps if he is wild as you say. After he’s had some time to settle in, you can rest your hand inside the cage and hold a piece of millet. He first needs to get used to your hand before he gets on it. Progress usually comes in tiny increments, and might take longer at each step than you’re expecting. We’ll be here to guide you along the way. Keep in mind too, to read Vincent's cues, and if he’s telling you he’s uncomfortable or taking things too fast, listen to him .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Julie has given you great advice! Be sure to work slowly with him and he will warm up to you eventually. 

Keep us posted on how taming goes!


----------

